# safety and fire diploma>>>



## صاحب الحوت (3 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحم ن الرحيم 

أخواني الافاضل :- انا أخوكم ابحث عن دبلوم وفي السيفتي والحرائق فهل تعلمون جهه تعطينا اياه وكم عمر الكورس 
وايضا هل هناك كليات او جامعات تعطي شهائد بعدد سنوات الخبره او معادلة الخبره بالشهاده 

ولكم جزيل الشكر:1:


----------



## khaliduk (15 فبراير 2011)

http://www.fsecoman.com/ شيك على الرابط وبتوفيق


----------

